# Had to take my Cruze in for service due to battery, alternator, or AC FAILURE



## Shotime32 (May 21, 2011)

sorry.. should have posted in "service issues"... my bad....


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

This exact thing just happened too me. Only, it's sunday..dealerships are closed and I barely got the vehicle home. I lost power steering through my last few turns and couldn't roll my window back up. I'm in dallas, so with no A/C it got hot fast! This sucks..


Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Should have kept my restored Model A Brigs Town Sedan, just about as basic as you can get, could put the entire vehicle wiring harness in my jacket pocket. Living with my 88 Supra Turbo, does have six independent PROM modules, engine, body, suspension, AT, climate control, and suspension each with its own built in diagnostics system. If one system fails, doesn't affect the others.

Like my 04 Cavalier, another very basic car, does have OBD II with that crazy flashram, but the alternator has its own voltage regulator, and lights, AC, use real switches.

Was a bit hesitant on purchasing the Cruze, but family pressure, and new is better. Only has two microcontrollers, engine and body, and no real switches at all. Uses all soft touch switches that command either of the two computers that are data linked together with all the firmware stored in software. Even the alternator is controlled by the PCM. Making those things larger and faster now with lots of multiplexing, and storing all the firmware in flashram. One glitch, and everything can go to hail, yes I misspelled that word. But its the cheapest way to offer so many different functions.

These command relays located in either the underhood or under the dash fuse boxes. Point contact relays always have been a problem. In more reliable applications, used sliding self cleaning contacts.

Suspect all of us will share your problems, sooner or later. If a reflash doesn't cure your problems, BCM and PCM should be replaced.

Just like Windows with crashes, call them, use to be free, now they charge, listen to some foreigner telling you to reboot your computer. But an additional problem with flashram, can't reboot it.


----------

